# The Effect of Levothyroxine and Selenomethionine on Lymphocyte and Monocyte Cytokine



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The Effect of Levothyroxine and Selenomethionine on Lymphocyte and Monocyte Cytokine Release in Women with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=042211&subspec_id=419


----------

